# Fridgies advice needed. Please



## mash head (27/8/13)

Hi I am building a temp controlled room out of coolroom panel. I am thinking about maintaining a constant temp with a reverse cycle air con.
Here is the question. Can the thermostat on such a unit be dicked with enough to get the room down to fridge temps or am I better off buying a fridge unit and running a separate heater on a 2 in 1 temp control switch? I really only brew ales atm but would like to hang a dead animal and venture into lager in future.


----------



## tiprya (27/8/13)

Check this out:
http://www.mrmalty.com/brewstuff.php


----------



## mash head (27/8/13)

Thanks. So my idea isn't too far out there.


----------



## MastersBrewery (27/8/13)

Also check homebrewtalk.com I have read a few threads there for walk ins made in a similar fashion


----------



## justsomeguy (31/8/13)

Certainly can be done. I built something similar a few years ago now.
Just needed to bypass the cooler thermostat to get it to go low enough (4c) as I have 8 taps on the front of mine.

Regards,
jsg


----------

